# Blade Runner 2049: Laufzeit übertrifft die des Originals



## Luiso (1. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade Runner 2049: Laufzeit übertrifft die des Originals* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade Runner 2049: Laufzeit übertrifft die des Originals*


----------



## Weissbier242 (1. September 2017)

Bitte versaut es nicht, einer der besten Filme ever. Stil und Atmosphäre, Sound, einfach einmalig!


----------

